# I won a KlearKase for my Fire!



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I purchased a KlearKase for my K2 a couple of years ago, and LOVE it (you can see it in my picture on a secluded beach in the Dominican Republic last summer).  I posted on the KlearKase facebook page a few days ago when they asked for people to comment for a chance to "test drive" their new case for the fire.  Can't wait to get it, and I'll share my review with you guys here on Kindle Boards.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I won too! I was pretty surprised that so few people responded, but I guess not that many people follow them on Facebook. I'm excited to see how the KlearKase will work with the Fire. Going to Sanibel Island, FL in exactly 3 weeks so I will definitely use it.  I don't really expect to use the Fire outside a lot due to glare but will be glad for the extra protection. I had a KlearCase for my K3 but never got one for my K3.

Isn't it great to win something?


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

It sure is Tam!  I thought I saw a familiar face among the facebook responses.  I had my K2 by the pool and at the beach in it's KlearKase and never had a problem.  I'm very curious to see how the Fire's touch screen will work with it.  Wonder how long they'll take to ship?

By the way, Sanibel/Captiva is such a beautiful area.  Have you been there before?  We used to take the kids there when they were little, they loved the sea shells and the hermit crab races at this little restaurant (can't remember the name).  Our favorite place to eat was the Mucky Duck on Captiva Island, it has a great view of the sunset.  If you go, ask for a table by the window and see what happens!  Have fun.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you provide a picture of the case? I'm thinking about getting a Fire, and doing research on cases first. I've already seen a lot of great ones here on KB, but I haven't quite found the right one for me.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been wondering how those work and feel for the Fire.  I've used one for my regular Kindle, and it's been nice.  Just not sure how well they would work with something touchscreen.  Look forward to your thoughts on it once you get it.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

docmama28 said:


> It sure is Tam! I thought I saw a familiar face among the facebook responses. I had my K2 by the pool and at the beach in it's KlearKase and never had a problem. I'm very curious to see how the Fire's touch screen will work with it. Wonder how long they'll take to ship?
> 
> By the way, Sanibel/Captiva is such a beautiful area. Have you been there before? We used to take the kids there when they were little, they loved the sea shells and the hermit crab races at this little restaurant (can't remember the name). Our favorite place to eat was the Mucky Duck on Captiva Island, it has a great view of the sunset. If you go, ask for a table by the window and see what happens! Have fun.


We were there for a long weekend 10 years ago and loved it, so we're really happy we'll have a week this time. I keep checking the weather and see they've had a lot of rainy days last week and predicted for this week - so hoping for some sunny weather while we're there! The place we're staying has bikes for borrowing so we plan to bike a lot. Last time we kept track and biked 27 miles over a weekend, which is a lot for us! Thanks for the restaurant recommendation!

I'm hoping to have the KlearKase to use on the beach and will report here on how well it works with the touchscreen.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Got my free test model of the KlearKase for Kindle Fire and it certainly was easier to put on than the one I had for my K2. Adds more weight than a regular case, which is as expected... The membrane covering the touchscreen is very clear and the screen seems to be responding well. I plan to keep my Fire in this through my vacation to make sure I give ital good fair trial. My first impression though is that if I had a young child using my Fire I would definitely want it in this case!


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrate!


----------

